
Ask HN: How to ask your employer to let you own your personal projects - tombert
I have been working on a personal project for awhile now, and think that I could potentially monetize it in the nearish future.<p>However, the product could (arguably) be considered a competitive product with something my employer offers, and I since I signed a non-compete with my employer I fear that there could be legal retaliation against me if I were to try and do anything with my project.<p>My project only &quot;competes&quot; in an abstract sense, and a part of me feels like if I were to disclose my project, I&#x27;d be told I couldn&#x27;t monetize it, but also couldn&#x27;t keep working on it for fun.<p>Has anyone here ever had any similar situations?  What did they do?
======
jppope
Depends greatly on what state you are in, and the potential level of
competition that you pose. If you just happen to be in the same industry, and
are in California, you're probably fine. If you're in a different state maybe
not so much.

Here's a thread to checkout:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2208056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2208056)

~~~
tombert
I am in New York, though the company is primarily based in California (I work
in a satellite office). Not sure how the jurisdiction applies.

------
ezekg
Before signing, I _always_ outline all of my side businesses in the "list of
prior inventions" section of the contract. I've never had an issue with this,
but with your business being competitive, that would likely pose an issue. I
would delete this post and discuss with a lawyer.

------
anitil
You might want to consider deleting this thread and reposting on a throwaway,
so any future legal issues don't have a paper trail on HN that is linked
fairly directly to your full name.

------
pidu87
If it has the potential to make you money go ask a lawyer.......

Prob easily put it in a loved ones name to skirt your non-compete.

Make sure you get a lawyer that specializes in non-compete agreements and not
a slip and fall lawyer!

Prob cost you a few $100. Worth it if you could make thousands or
millions......

